# 11/06 ED Report: 1 Bimmer, 2 People, 16 Days!



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mccoymg said:


> *November 10, 2006*
> 
> 1) The Karl Marx House in Trier.
> 2) The unfinished writings of Karl Marx.
> ...


Personal !THANK YOU! for Karl Marx. No one post his pic before! 
GREAT WRITE UP AND EXCELLENT PICTURES!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 14, 2006*

_Rothenburg_

We had a marvelous breakfast, possibly tying the Gasthof Fraundorfer in Garmisch for best breakfast, and the setting was certainly more romantic! We then borrowed the hotel's computer to discover that Munich was completely sold out for the next two days due to an exhibition! We freaked out for a moment and tried to figure out what to do. We really wanted to see Munich again for another couple of days before leaving.

Ultimately, we found a room in Bad Wiessee on Lake Tegernsee just south of Munich. We had originally wanted to see the lake area, since we had read that many Munchners vacatoin there. The Hotel Askania had a double room for 100 Euros and they were basically right on the lake, so it was a pretty easy decision.

Afterwards we started to explore Rothenburg. We started with the town square and explored the small shops and side streets. We then walked along the wall taking in the view of the city. The wall is fascinating and you will hear plenty about it on the Nightwatchman tour. We also checked out the oldest gate in the city.

We had read that it is possible to actually walk along the covered portion of the wall. After a bit of searching, we finally found the stairs up to the passageway. This is really worth the time, as you get to see the entire city from a different vantage point, as well as get a feel for the Nightwatchman's duties of watching over the city. You also get a spectacular view through the protective turrets at the forest just beyond the city. Interestingly enough, we spotted our car in a private lot while walking the wall!

After finally finding the stairs down, we shopped a bit more, stopping at the famous Christmas market, the Kathe Wohlfahrt. We bought our daughter some medieval puppets and a teddy bear hand warmer.

We then looked for a pizzeria that my wife claimed she saw while walking to no avail and wound up snagging a daily special at one of the many German restaurants. Afterwards, we took some more photos, including one of the car coming through the gate right next door to our hotel just before leaving for Bad Wiessee.

_Bad Wiessee_

Because of our late departure from Rothenburg and heavy rain along the drive, we arrived in Bad Wiessee after dark. It was impossible to determine anything about the place in the dark, as we could not see Lake Tegernsee or the surrounding forest. Nevertheless, we checked into our hotel, which was a wonderful little outpost on the lake.

We were a little tired, but decided to walk around the town and find some dinner. Surprisingly, we found a Vietnamese restaurant and decided to give it a try. It was pretty good and a nice change from almost two weeks of schnitzel  We then headed back to the hotel to rest.

_Photos_

1) Rothenburg and its encircling stone wall.
2) The exterior of the wall.
3) A small path along the wall.
4) The main gate to to the walled portion of the town with its clock tower.
5) One of the many beautiful wooden gates.
6) The multi-colored houses in residential Rothenburg.
7) An old roof with accompanying patch.
8) A brilliant display of color along the cobblestone streets.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 14, 2006 (Continued)*

_Photos_

9) Closeup of a cobblestone street.
10) The "new" door for the clock tower... built in 1555 :yikes:
11) The reason we didn't get black :rofl:
12) The Kathe Wohlfahrt, the famous Christmas store. Note: if you enter here with a female, don't plan on leaving for a couple of hours.
13) The stairway up to the walkable portion of the city wall.
14) Interior view of the wall.
15) Wall next to the residential area.
16) Brilliant view of the city.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 14, 2006 (Continued)*

_Photos_

17) The wall near the central gate.
18) Yet another beautiful wooden door.
19) Ivy clad house.
20) Interesting iron wall ornament.
21) A nightclub named "Hell" that's open late.
22) An older portion of the wall in the residential area.
23) The Romanitk Hotel Markusturm at dusk. This was the best hotel of our trip!
24) The Markusturm in the morning with the car.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 14, 2006 (Continued)*

_Photos_

25) The cobblestone streets of Rothenburg.
26) Ivy covered house in the residential area.
27) The city wall, as it continues out into the gardens.
28) Learn it, know it, live it.
29) The walled city and the village below.
30) The car underneath one of Rothenburg's gates, conveniently located right next the Romantik Hotel Markusturm


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 15 2006*

_Bad Wiessee_

After breakfast, our morning was filled with racking our gear. We had been taking only the bare essentials in to our room, so we discovered some fresh clothes that we had completely forgotten! I checked email for the first time in days using the Mac-loving hotel's wireless connection while my wife tried to wedge our remaining clothes and the stuff that seems to accumulate on a trip into our luggage.

At least somewhat more prepared for the trip home, we took a scenic drive around the lake. Along the way, we discovered an Indian restaurant that had great chicken tikka massala. We parked the car for a while and took a walk on a nearby dock where I helped save a dog's ball that rolled into the lake  We then drove back to the Hotel, walked to town square and had some coffee and spice cake at a local cafe.

After gathering all of the gear from the car, including the flashlight, warning triangle, first aid kit and manuals, we continued packing. Later, we had dinner at a Bavarian restaurant in honor of our last night in Germany before packing the last of our stuff and passing out from exhaustion 

_Photos_

1) Lake Tegernsee in the afternoon.
2) Lake Tegernsee at dusk, with a stone statue in the foreground.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*November 16, 2006*

_Bad Wiessee_

We woke up at 5:30 am in a rush to get to Munich. We quickly ate a breakfast of muffins we bought at the cafe last night and stumbled out the door. The drive was barely perceptible through the fog of the morning. We were exhausted, sleep deprived and facing a nearly 11 hour flight from Munich to Atlanta. We diligently made our way to Munich along the Autobahn.

_Munich_

We met Rolf at E.H. Harms at 7:00 am for the dropoff. He drove us to the airport in a 750il. We gave him a bottle of wine we purchased along the Mosel as a gift for all of his help. On the way to the airport, we talked mostly about our trip, including where we had been and what we had done. We also let him know that he would likely be seeing us again next year!

At the airport, we said goodbye to Rolf and started the long journey through security and customs. My wife almost got strip searched at the security checkpoint due to her camera gear. Although some may view it as frustrating, my opinion is that if you are going to have security, then have real security. I mean, if I have to be inconvenienced, at least do a thorough job  And the folks at the Munich airport do just that!

After finally making it through security and customs, we sat down to wait for the plane. After an hour or so, we boarded and collapsed into our seats. We lucked out on this flight with seats in the emergency exit row! The mid-cabin flight attendant station was just to our left, so we almost had complete privacy.

This flight was much more comfortable than the one from the US to Munich where we were wedged into the coach section of what seemed to be an ancient plane. Neither the food nor the crew was as nice as our first flight, which solidified my decision to fly Lufthansa next time. We did get two movies, though, My Super Ex-Girlfriend and Talladega Nights.

_Atlanta_

After spending almost 11 hours in the air, we touched down in Atlanta. The airport was jam packed with people, resulting mostly from Delta flight delays and cancellations. We were hungry, so we went to Chili's in Terminal A. After becoming accustomed to German food, coming home to Chili's was more than a little disappointing!

Following a nearly four hour layover, with only the airport wireless connection to keep us entertained, we boarded the plane to Austin. By this time, we were merely following the rest of the folks in line. We were on autopilot, so to speak, in a daze bordering on semi-consciouness. We managed to sleep about 30 minutes on the plane, but we were both restless.

_Austin_

We touched down in Austin a little under 17 hours since our journey home began. Oddly enough, it was only 8:00 pm! We were greeted at the airport by our daughter, my wife's mother and our neighbor. I am glad someone was there to drive!

And, just like that, it was over. Our first European Delivery had been officially completed. It was the best trip of our lives and we will definitely be going back. There is just no other way to buy a car! We are already planning our second ED for next year and trying to figure out how to massage the budget to squeak in that second car!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Summary*

A summary of our experience with one word would be FANTASTIC! Perhaps it was the fact that we had never been to Germany. Maybe it was because we were driving a BMW. Or could it be the rich culture or magnificent people? The food? The beer? I cannot really pinpoint one specific thing that made it the best trip of our lives, but I can tell you this: we will definitely do it again, hopefully sooner rather than later!

If I could offer any bit of advice to those about to embark on their first ED, it would be to avoid planning too much. It is a huge endeavor, highlighted mostly by the amazing array of cultural differences you will experience. As a result, you will try and prepare as much as possible. If you remember one thing from this article, let it be this: the unexpected is often the best part.

I recommend planning the first three or four days of the trip, complete with hotel reservations and maybe even a loose itinerary. After that, however, it should really be free flowing. Once you are there, you will appreciate the mechanics of this arrangement. There is just too much to do and see to plan it all out.

That being said, it is comforting in the first few days of your trip to have a room waiting on you. At least until you adapt, both physically due to the time difference and mentally due to the culture shock, having fewer things to stress over is a plus.

Something else I can highly recommend is retaining the services of Rolf Rofflspier. He is very helpful and it is nice to see a smiling face after being on a plane for 9-11 hours. You can reach him via email at [email protected]. Make sure you contact him well enough in advance, though, since he is quite busy.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tips*

The following is a somewhat humorous list of practical and insanely interesting things we learned while in Germany. None of this is guaranteed, of course, and certainly does not constitute legal advice. Your mileage may, and in fact most likely will, vary 

_Autobahn Driving_

1. Never pass on the right. If you do, you risk someone smashing into you from the left lane, since they assume that you are following the rules.

2. Do not think about anything other than driving. If you listen to music, do so at a low volume. Forget about the bills and whether you turned the oven off.

3. Realize there are speed limits in certain places on the Autobahn. Obey them. Otherwise, you mark yourself as both a tourist and a reckless driver. Reckless means not following the rules. Germans hate that.

4. If you see a large overhanging sign with a speed limit, immediately slow down to the limit. Th e sign contains a camera and you do not want to spend the rest of your trip worrying about whether you will receive the ticket in the US or how much it will be.

5. Use your turn signals. Always. Even if you are just avoiding something in the road.

6. If you pass someone in the left lane in an unrestricted zone, keep an eye on your rearview mirror. Statistically, there is a 99.4% possibility that someone is rushing up behind you at 150 mph. Understand this, pass and then get back over to the right, unless you too want to go 150 mph or faster out of sheer necessity.

7. Do not tailgate. German drivers do not do this and do not appreciate when it is done to them, especially at 150 mph.

8. It is illegal to drive without wearing a seatbelt.

9. Your doors must remain unlocked while driving.

10. If you see a number within a red circle, it is a speed limit sign. You must drive that limit until you see an identical sign with a slash through it, unless the German drivers around are still going 150 mph. This is generally referred to as "survival" and, despite what you may have heard, it is not only for the fittest. Trust me, after a week of Schnitzel and weisbeer three times a day, you will cease being anything remotely resembling "fit" but will still have the desire to survive when driving.

11. If you drink anything at all, do not drive. There are unconfirmed rumors that not all German cops are funny like the one in Steve Martin's The Man with Two Brains.

12. It is illegal to stop or stand on the Autobahn. Therefore, you should keep an eye on your gas gauge.

13. Do not use your cell phone while driving, especially if you are going over 100 mph. This is true for a variety of reasons, perhaps the most important of which is that you do not need the stress of lying helpless in the ditch while your car burns in flames around you, desperately trying to figure out if the phone connection is still active and charging you the $45.99 international rate.

_General Driving_

1. A big blue "P" sign means parking. They are precious and rare, so appreciate and relish the moments when you see them like the two of you are ships passing the night.

2. If you see a circle with a slash in it, that means there is a restriction on something. The actual restriction that it conveys is governed by various factors, including the phase of the moon, the speed of the wind and the current color of the Bergermeister's socks. It could mean that parking is restricted or that vehicles are either totally or partially restricted, depending on the time of day. The best strategy to use if you see one of these signs is to completely forget about what you were trying to accomplish and move on to something else.

3. Traffic lights switch to yellow for a brief moment before turning green. This is a brilliant system because it alerts you to the fact that the light is turning green and you should therefore stop whatever silly thing you are doing and go. "You" is used in the foregoing sentence because Germans never do anything at traffic lights except stare at the light in anticipation of seeing the flash of yellow.

4. Pedestrians always have the right of way in the crossing areas marked with white lines. However, there have been reports, scattered as they may be, that some people jump out into the road without notice, so beware. In fact, it is best to avoid driving anywhere people are allowed to be. As a result, you should just forget about stopping anywhere and stay on the Autobahn (see item 12 in the Autobahn Driving section).

5. If you see children near the street, you must go as slow as possible without stopping or stalling your vehicle. Like the drunk driving laws, I can imagine that the German penalty for running over a kid is pretty stiff or at least fairly expensive, so flag this one as "important."

6. In some parking areas, signs display a slightly alien looking device resembling a blue card with a white "P" and a numbered dial. This device is used to indicate the length of time you have been parked. You dial in the time at which you parked and leave it on the dashboard. We saw these everywhere with absolutely no explanation on how to get one. We later learned that you can get them at gas stations.

7. Do not attempt to drive in Germany without the BMW Navigation System or a comparable portable device. There are several reasons for this, the principal one being that you have enough to keep track of without worrying just where the hell you are and which road to take next.

_Hotels_

1. Always ask if the quoted rate is per person. Whether this is so depends on much the same rules that govern parking restrictions in item 2 above.

2. Always ask if the quoted rate includes breakfast. At smaller hotels and B&Bs it usually is, but it is a good policy to ask in advance. This will indicate two things to the person at reception: a) you like to know the rules and b) you do not make assumptions. This will lubricate future social interaction with the staff of the hotel, since you will be marked as a "Quasi-Tourist" rather than a "True Tourist," the difference being that Quasi-Tourists are viewed as more easily cared for and thus get upgraded to a suite at no additional charge.

3. The laws of physics prevent the use of King size mattresses in Germany. The largest bed available is two twin beds pushed together. This is true even if the bed frame is designed for one mattress. Do not think about it too much or you will strain the part of your brain that must be kept active during Autobahn driving (see item 2 in the Autobahn Driving section). You should note, however, that in the event you and your "bedtime companion" decide to "snuggle," specific systems are in place to ensure that the two mattresses will separate sending at least one, if not both, of you crashing to the floor, completely spoiling the mood. Just use the floor. It is guaranteed not to move, unless you are doing something incredibly innovative, in which case you should immediately email me the specifics for the patent application.

4. Do not make a mess in the bathroom. The kind faces in the hallway every morning that greet you with "Morgen!" are the people that clean it. Do not make their job any tougher than it already is.

5. Unless you freeze easily, set the radiators to the lowest possible setting, especially if you are located on anything other than the first floor. Also, if you get hot easily, you should ask in advance whether your room is directly over the kitchen.

6. To the uninitiated, turning the window lever fully upright will seem to cause the window to come completely off its hinges. This will cause you a great deal of alarm and, as a result, you will not try to open windows for at least two days. Later you will discover that this procedure merely allows the window to tilt open from the top and will not cause it to completely loosen from the hinge. Of course, this discovery will occur the morning before getting on the plane back home, so you will take the knowledge back to the US, where windows are rarely, if ever, touched by human hands.

7. If a hotel advertises wireless Internet access, they are describing it not as a fact but as a theoretical possibility. Actually, the German wireless Internet system is modeled after the principle of Schrodinger's Cat. Therefore, even though the hotel tells you that wireless access is available, and even if you actually manage to connect to the network, it may appear, at least to you, as if it does not exist. In fact, you have already checked your email and discovered that you had nothing important. Simply accept this, relax your mind and watch International CNN.

8. There is a reason BMW sends you the orange travel clock. None of the hotels we stayed in had a clock in the room. Lesson: take Funky Orange Gumby Clock with you!

_Toilets & Bathrooms_

1. German toilet paper is designed to do one thing very well: scrape away the very last micron of whatever substances it happens to brush up against.

2. The flushing mechanism was designed by a now defunct German rocket engine engineering crew. The flushing mechanism consists of two buttons (one large and one small) on the wall behind the toilet, except in some public toilets where it is a oddly configured single unit hybrid of a button and a lever. The small button is for small flushes to conserve water. Warning: If you simply must use the large button, stand as far away as possible and push it with an object you do not care to lose in the resulting vortex. Corollary: if you go to the bathroom late at night, save the flushing for the next morning. Otherwise, you will wake up your traveling companion and every floor underneath you down to the boiler room.

3. Operating German shower doors is an acquired skill. There are probably performance art shows in the back alleys of Berlin where one could acquire the requisite practice needed to functionally operate one, but in order to preserve your sanity, it is usually best to just to use the sink to throw water on your face. Corollary: do not forget to bring plenty of deodorant.

_Food & Beer_

1. Schnitzel is your friend, if for no other reason than because it is everywhere and always available, even at Italian restaurants.

2. The beer cannot be described. Not because it is not possible to do so but, rather, because the German tourism office requires a signed statement to that effect before leaving the country. They said it had something to do with "maintaining the mystique."

3. If you ask for water, you will get a 5 Euro bottle of sparkling mineral water. If you want "still water" or "tap water," you must ask for it specifically because, really, who wants to the American jerk arguing with the manager over whether he should pay for the mineral water?

4. No matter where you are, you can get the best pretzels you have ever had. This is another intricate application of quantum physics (see item 7 in the Hotels section).

5. The pizza is very, very good pretty much anywhere you go. If you have had enough Schnitzel, go for the pizza.

6. Try adding some Sprite to your beer. You will be very surprised.

7. Generally speaking, you can get some change back if you return glass bottles.

8. Try the preserves, even if you normally do not like preserves.

9. It is polite to greet everyone, particularly older people, at meals, especially in smaller restaurants. When leaving, tell everyone "Tchuss!" It is pronounced like the word "choose" (only with more of "s" sound rather than "z") and will earn you a few points for trying not to be so much of a tourist.

10. Do not be afraid to ask for recommendations on what is good. You will either get surprisingly candid suggestions or "Alles goot," meaning that everything is good.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Credits*

_Cast_

I: Me
She: Wife
The Car: BMW 335i Coupe
The Clock®: Himself

_Special Thanks_

Thanks to beewang for the BMW Navigation DVD, denkoop and his wife for motivation and research material, hockeynut and family for support and encouragement, Rolf Raffelsieper for his friendship and for being a great source of tips and advice, BMW for making incredible cars, Dennis Harmon and the excellent team at Garlyn Shelton BMW in Temple, Texas, the people of Germany and their unwavering kindness and dedication to engineering excellence, Canon for making cameras that don't suck, the lady in the wine ship in Zell that gave us the Zeller Schwarze Katze toy for my daughter, the kind lady at the Weingut Leo Schwab, everyone we met along the way and the entire bimmerfest community for unraveling the mysteries of ED!

_Photos_

1) Me and The Greatest Thing Ever Made
2) My wife, desperately trying to stay calm.
3) A rare species of Lovebird: Kreuzeckbahn Cuddlers.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Bravo!!!!!!! (standing ovation)


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

No... really, I stood up and clapped...


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

I accidentally omitted the photo descriptions for November 5, 2006. I also discovered a typo: the cool room at Jagerhaus is room 42, as evidenced in the very next set of photos  It seems I can no longer edit the post, so here is the post as it should have looked:

*REPOST*

*November 5, 2006*

_Garmisch_

The Gasthof Fraundorfer had the best breakfast of our trip. They make their own preserves, which were all quite delicious. We met a very cool American couple that live in Stuttgart, then met the Mississippi couple for coffee before walking along a trail at the base of the Zugspitz in Grainau, a very small village on the outskirts of Garmisch.

The trees were densely packed with snow and a small burbling creek of crystal clear Alpine water followed the trail. It was cold but the temperature fit the atmosphere perfectly. Needing to warm up, we hopped in the car and continued on our journey.

_Mittwenwald_

Mittenwald was practically deserted for two reasons: a) the tourist season is over and b) it was Sunday! This place looked like a ghost town. Almost every place in Germany closes on Sunday, so note that in your travel plans. Since we pretty much had free reign of the town, we focused on taking some photos of the beautiful architecture.

Afterwards, we headed for the Alpen Strasse for some serious driving! Once again, this car amazed me. It feels custom made, like the thing was literally built just for you. It's almost as if it can predict what you're going to do and prepares in advance.

Taking a corner in this machine is the closet thing to perfection I have ever experienced. There is, quite simply, nothing like it and I'm not really sure how I'm going to cope once we get home until redelivery!

_Schwangau_

Jager Haus, part of Schloss Hotel Lisl, is an incalculably romantic hotel beneath the twin castles of Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein. This was probably the best value of the trip, with 160 Euros netting us a huge suite at the corner of Jager Haus.

From one window, you could see Hohenschwangau, the summer residence of Ludwig II's parents and, from the other, you could see Neuschwanstein, the uber-castle Ludwig devoted to the works of Richard Wagner. If you're traveling with a woman and want to have an unforgettable evening, call Jager Haus and ask for room 42 

We spent the evening photographing the sunset behind the Alps and exploring the exterior of Hohenschwangau. The castle is beautifully lit in the evening and it's a great walk, especially if you're accompanied by your spouse or significant other.

_Photos_

1) A log cabin along an Alpine trail in Grainau.
2) Cobblestone pathway in Grainau.
3) Firewood storage.
4) A mural on a building in Grainau.
5) The car parked at the entry to the Zugsptizbahn
6) Mittenwald on a Sunday.
7) A typewriter in residential Mittenwald.
8) The Clock® next to a church in Mittenwald.


----------



## DeLaSalle (Nov 29, 2006)

Great Post McCoy :thumbup: 

Are you an Attorney? A Professional writer?
Your writing is memorable. I like your Metaphors and Modifiers!  
If you don't get paid by the word, you should... 

I hope to be there in 6-8 weeks.

Best Regards,
DLS


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

As mentioned, your story and writing are wonderful. The description of your experience at the pick up location was moving. I hope my experience is as amazing.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

great write up, enjoy that beautiful car


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:thumbup: :bow: :beerchug: :clap: :clap:

Excellent post!! Bravo!!

It was nice to see the picture of the *"REAL McCoy*" towards the end of the thread Very Nice!!

cheers!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

That was easily the most interesting and observant ED write up I have ever seen. I hope you had as much fun writing it (and reliving your trip) as I had reading it. Thank you and well done!


----------



## eyedoc (Jan 24, 2006)

mccoymg said:


> [
> It was time.
> 
> We rushed downstairs and were greeted by Judith, who took us through the paperwork. It was very straightforward, with a brief explanation of the insurance documents, the registration, the pickup receipt and the keys. Judith also helped us book a reservation for the King's Hotel with the BMW discount, as we decided to stay in Munich one more night.
> ...


Thanks for the writeup. This is truly captivating prose! Congrats.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

As others have stated, excellent post. My gosh, after reading yours, my recent post reads like a Cliff Notes version of ED.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Very well done, bravo! Are you a writer by profession? This is not a write-up, it's an epic :thumbup: 

I would have written something like this if I had done ED back then. - Leo (Tolstoy)


----------



## scott10s (Oct 12, 2006)

What an incredible post. I also was standing and clapping. You have made my up-coming trip in March seem way too far in the distance, but have also helped tremendously with ideas on where to go and what to do. I know your daughter didn't go with you, but as a parent any thoughts on what might be fun for my daughters who will go with my wife and I? They are 9 and 12. Once again, great write-up.


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

ddtan said:


> WoW!





ddtan said:


> WoW!


Double Wow! I need to show this to the wife!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

mccoymg said:


> *November 1, 2006*
> 
> ......... What Lufthansa does not advertise is that the special is only applicable to published "Q" fares, which are not the fares you see on their website. Additionally, the "free" ticket holder will pay around $250 in taxes and surcharges on their ticket.


First of all, awesome write up, very detail. Forget about Frommer's travel giude, just read yours!!!

Now, Lufthansa does mention that. You will find it under terms and conditions. Gotta look at the fine print.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

This is one of the best ED write ups I have ever read. Thank you for taking the time to share you experience with us. :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Great pics, great narrative...I feel like I was there with ya! 

Can't wait to see the car live and in person...I will do my best to schedule a nice warm Austin mid-winter day for a complete detailing!


----------



## khausler (Jul 13, 2004)

Amazing write-up! I stayed up to midnight (eastern time) reading through your posts, and, as with a good book, looked forward to logging on today to read the final "chapters." You brought back fond memories of a stop in Freiburg on a high school trip in the early 80s. One of the cool things (literally) about the bachle is that the water comes from the nearby mountains and actually provides some cooling to the city in the warmer months - not quite SF bay, but the same effect. Boy, do I yearn to do ED.


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

Masterpiece!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## SBC (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations! Best write up ever!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

DeLaSalle said:


> Great Post McCoy :thumbup:
> 
> Are you an Attorney? A Professional writer?
> Your writing is memorable. I like your Metaphors and Modifiers!
> ...


That's pretty funny... I'm a business and technology attorney :thumbup:


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for such kind comments. My wife and I had a great time and it's really great to be part of a community where we can share the experience.

I can honestly say it was the best trip of our lives!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

khausler said:


> Amazing write-up! I stayed up to midnight (eastern time) reading through your posts, and, as with a good book, looked forward to logging on today to read the final "chapters." You brought back fond memories of a stop in Freiburg on a high school trip in the early 80s. One of the cool things (literally) about the bachle is that the water comes from the nearby mountains and actually provides some cooling to the city in the warmer months - not quite SF bay, but the same effect. Boy, do I yearn to do ED.


The bachle are really quite fascinating. At first glance you think it's some sort of drainage system. And then you read the history of the system and start examining the water to discover that it's crystal clear!!!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Rothenburg is a kid's dream. In warmer weather it would be great, especially the Christmas store there. My daughter would have loved the Alps, so that's a possibility too. She would have been the first in the cable car!

Lake Constance is also great. Some of the locals told us that there are festivals and markets all throughout the year. And it's safe, so you can just let the kids run around the market without worrying. It's very festive and there are lots of kids.

Heidelberg is neat too, with tons of shops and stuff to see. Come to think of it, they would probably like Trier too. There are TONS of Roman ruins and attractions there.

Since you will be there in Spring, you should consider a boat ride up the Mosel or Rhein. There are several tour companies and they stop at all the small villages along the way. The Mosel, in particular, has a castle or ruins at nearly every stop, and Burg Eltz would totally fascinate a kid!

Likewise, you should probably see Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau. They're right beside one another and can be done in a day. There's a small village at the base of the castles where you can stay. The horse ride up would be good for the kids too.

In spring, the lakes south of Munich would be good with kids as well. Tegnernsee is where we stayed, but there's a larger lake to the northeast, Starnbergersee. Kids love lakes 



scott10s said:


> What an incredible post. I also was standing and clapping. You have made my up-coming trip in March seem way too far in the distance, but have also helped tremendously with ideas on where to go and what to do. I know your daughter didn't go with you, but as a parent any thoughts on what might be fun for my daughters who will go with my wife and I? They are 9 and 12. Once again, great write-up.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

Amazing post indeed! But all I read was this part:



> I ran my fingers along its silken shell as a song swelled up in the background:
> 
> It was the heat of the moment
> Telling me what my heart meant
> ...


Then I realized it wasn't with a girl but the car...


----------



## JMFTexas (Jul 19, 2006)

Spectacular!!!! 

Seriously this has to be the best ED write up I have ever read. I am going to have to hire you to do my write up. 

Nice car BTW my space gray coupe should be redelivered to BMW Austin this weekend. (Keeping my fingers crossed)


Congrats!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks! Hey, how long has your wait been for the redelivery in Austin? We're in Austin, but we ordered from Garlyn Shelton in Temple.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride:bigpimp:

Increadable pics and story:thumbup:



JMFTexas said:


> this has to be the best ED write up I have ever read.


Hey, thats not fair :bawling: ...Before you start giving our ED Oscars check out all of the contenders...ahham, ahham...meaning click on my links below my sig...


----------



## JMFTexas (Jul 19, 2006)

mccoymg said:


> Thanks! Hey, how long has your wait been for the redelivery in Austin? We're in Austin, but we ordered from Garlyn Shelton in Temple.


Actually my wait has been pretty long, seven weeks since drop off today.  It has been stateside for 22 days as of today so I assume the delay has had to do with the software updates that people have been talking about. I'm hopeful it I'll get the call today and be driving thru the hill country tonight.


----------



## JMFTexas (Jul 19, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Congrats on the new ride:bigpimp:
> 
> Increadable pics and story:thumbup:
> 
> Hey, thats not fair :bawling: ...Before you start giving our ED Oscars check out all of the contenders...ahham, ahham...meaning click on my links below my sig...


dencoop,

Sorry man, your right. Your video was what originally solidified my decision to do ED in the first place. My statement must have been my central Texas Bias coming thru. 

Funny note: When I plugged my Ipod into my car in Munich the first song that came up on shuffle was that James Blunt song, reminded me of your video. :thumbup:


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

+1

Given Dencoop's video and this report, ED resistance is futile.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

It's the only way to buy a Bimmer IMHO :thumbup:


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

There was no question in my mind of doing an ED next year, but after reading this great literary work; how could anyone pass it up!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! Once again, thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## Gute Reisen (Oct 6, 2006)

*Questions on Drop-Off*

"We met Rolf at E.H. Harms at 7:00 am for the dropoff. He drove us to the airport in a 750il."

Harms opens at 9. How did you arrange drop-off? How long did the paperwork take on your advance visit, and how long did the actual drop-off take? How long was the ride from Harms to the airport?

I am planning for our first ED in late June with many similar routes. Your story and pictures were fantastic. Thanks for taking the time, and for the tips! Best wishes on your new car.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

On the day of our pickup, we drove over to the Harms office to sign the dropoff paperwork in advance, since we knew they would not be open at 7:00 am on the day of our flight. The paperwork only took about fifteen minutes. Tell your delivery rep that you'll be doing this and they speed up the process by faxing some things over to Harms while you're on your way.

When you fill out the paperwork, you leave a key with the Harms office so they can get the key on the truck for shipment to the port. Since they have a key, you can just leave the car in the Harms lot on the day of your dropoff, fill out the vehicle inspection report to note any damage and leave it the locked car.

Note that getting the front license plate off takes a small bit of effort, so you should include that in your schedule. The toolkit doesn't include a Phillips screwdriver, so I used the flat blade screwdriver at an angle. That was really difficult, so you should bring a Phillips along with you in your luggage.

The ride from Harms to the airport takes about 20-30 minutes depending on traffic. I highly recommend Rolf, since he'll likely have a Bimmer with the navigation system to reroute in the event of the a jam. Plus, he's a great guy


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

BRAVO!!!! Wunderbar!!!! Sehr Schon!!!!!! 

:wow: :bow: :beerchug: :clap: :bow: 

Cheers,


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mccoymg said:


> .....
> 
> Note that getting the front license plate off takes a small bit of effort, so you should include that in your schedule. *The toolkit doesn't include a Phillips screwdriver*, so I used the flat blade screwdriver at an angle. That was really difficult, so you should bring a Phillips along with you in your luggage.....


1) The tool kit *DOES* include a philip screw driver. The Flathead screw driver you were using can be pulled out and the philip head is at the other end.

2) There is no need to remove your front plate, it will arrive in US as is.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

FYI, While the real McCoy was able to arrange his dropoff in advance at the Munich Harms, as many others have also done, we were unable to accomplish this in Frankfurt; the office there wouldn't allow us to do it. Not a big deal for us, but I suspect each office has its own policy.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

beewang said:


> 1) The tool kit *DOES* include a philip screw driver. The Flathead screw driver you were using can be pulled out and the philip head is at the other end.
> 
> 2) There is no need to remove your front plate, it will arrive in US as is.


Total bummer! I can't believe I missed that, although it was completely dark and bitterly cold, so I recall being somewhat, um, rushed 

BTW, our delivery rep told us that it was our responsibility to remove the front plate and that it would be removed prior to shipping. Perhaps they changed the policy?


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

smokeminside said:


> FYI, While the real McCoy was able to arrange his dropoff in advance at the Munich Harms, as many others have also done, we were unable to accomplish this in Frankfurt; the office there wouldn't allow us to do it. Not a big deal for us, but I suspect each office has its own policy.


Rolf was the man with the inspiration for our doing it that way. He basically told us it was a lot easier to get it out of the way in advance. He was completely right! I can't imagine that last day going through paperwork. We were exhausted


----------



## DaddioD (Sep 25, 2006)

_Cochem_

We awoke to a surprisingly wonderful breakfast. For such a small hotel, it was very nice. Although it was the typically standard fare, it was all delicious and fresh. Before heading into the city to explore in the daylight, we checked on the car. To my surprise, it was just as we had left it! There really is no problem with crime here, especially in the smaller cities. People here have a profound respect for the property of others!

After my wife shot a few more photos of Reichsburg and the city, we headed up the Mosel. The weather was cold and, although there was no steady rain, a fine mist seemed to hang in the air. It was steady driving, but the weather and dank mood of the overcast skies made it far less enjoyable than the other drives of the trip.

[/QUOTE]

I can't believe you guys made it to Cochem!!! I lived there for one year when I was 11-12 years old!!!

Seeing picktures of the castle, which we used to refer to a the "Burg" brings back some long forgotten memories. My school was right up there next to the castle. I think I need to go back there some time.

We also used to take the train along the Mosel to Koblenz. Very scenic of a route, that wind along the river at the bottom of the vineyards.

The parents of some of the kids in my school used to own vinyards and they would get time off of school to help pick the grapes in fall.

What a great ED experience you guys had. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

mccoymg,

Thank you for taking the time to bring us along for the adventure. While I have had the good fortune to have done ED in the past, it is something one never forgets. 
I have begun plans for next October, booking hotels, buying tickets, etc. I logged on to get a little inspiration. Needless to say, you provided what amounts to nothing less than an exceptional account of your journey. I am sure it took a fair amount of time to post all of this and the dicipline to carry it out from beginning to end. As others have stated, the best account of an ED journey so far. Thanks for setting the bar a little higher. I hope others will follow. 

Cheers, and thanks again!


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Mr.F1 Fan said:


> mccoymg,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to bring us along for the adventure. While I have had the good fortune to have done ED in the past, it is something one never forgets.
> I have begun plans for next October, booking hotels, buying tickets, etc. I logged on to get a little inspiration. Needless to say, you provided what amounts to nothing less than an exceptional account of your journey. I am sure it took a fair amount of time to post all of this and the dicipline to carry it out from beginning to end. As others have stated, the best account of an ED journey so far. Thanks for setting the bar a little higher. I hope others will follow.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. You will have an absolutely wonderful time on your ED! Feel free to get in touch with me re places to stay, etc.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

DaddioD said:


> _Cochem_
> 
> I can't believe you guys made it to Cochem!!! I lived there for one year when I was 11-12 years old!!!
> 
> ...


Cool! We really enjoyed Cochem. There is nothing more romantic than a castle overlooking a city along the river 

And the drive to Koblenz!!! :thumbup: The road along the Mosel was by far the most romantic and exhilarating of the entire trip. The winding road, the river, the quaint little villages and, of course, the vineyards! I would do it again in a heartbeat.

You should definitely go back and visit. It's ED time for you, I think


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Leaving her at Harms*

When you leave her at Harms do you still keep the green paperwork w/ you?


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep. We retained all the paperwork, except for the vehicle inspection report which you leave in the car.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

and while I'm a bit late in joining you on your ED journey, it is as they say, "better late than never." Awesome write-up. In a word, marvelous!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Found this threat today and could not stop reading... Excellent ED write-up  Loads of fun to read... singularly amusing, particularly your closing comment list! Well done...I join in the standing ovation (albeit a little late)... Bravo!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Read this to from start to finsh. I was enveloped by his writing style and descriptions. If this doesn't make you want to do an ED I don't know what does.

Again, like many others have said, thank you for the great write up and beautiful pictures.:thumbup: 

I hope to do a ED in a couple of years.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I concur with everyone else's comments. This is an absolutely terrific write-up. I should be in Munich in week's time, and I picked up a lot of good information that will undoubtedly be very helpful to me.

But here is one question: you mentioned that you went to a Hofbrauhaus where the food and beer was terrific. Could you please specify which one it was? The reason I ask is because two of them are shown in the Google Map posted by OC335i.

Thanks again for the great write-up.

CarSwami


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

CarSwami said:


> I concur with everyone else's comments. This is an absolutely terrific write-up. I should be in Munich in week's time, and I picked up a lot of good information that will undoubtedly be very helpful to me.
> 
> But here is one question: you mentioned that you went to a Hofbrauhaus where the food and beer was terrific. Could you please specify which one it was? The reason I ask is because two of them are shown in the Google Map posted by OC335i.
> 
> ...


FWIW the Hofbrauhaus everyone talks about is the Hofbrauhaus am Platzl on the map. It's not far from the Marienplatz. If you haven't read the German Beer sticky, take a few minutes and read through that. The Hofbrauhaus is a bit touristy (they opened one in Vegas), there are a number of others that are better. The sticky has info on all the good places to drink beer. There's also a link to a site with pictures and reviews of the different beer gardens. See you in a week or so, it won"t be long now!

Erik


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Guppyflyer

Thanks for the quick reply. I've read the "Beer Sticky" but I got the impression that the Hofbrauhaus near Marienplatz is touristy and that the staff are not particularly friendly. That was the reason for my question. I thought that perhaps the OP was referring to another beer garden.

See you at the ED center next week. I can hardly wait.

CarSwami


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

wow ... excellent write up. I wish I had seen this writeup before I planned my trip. Next ED!!!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

CarSwami said:


> Guppyflyer
> 
> That was the reason for my question. I thought that perhaps the OP was referring to another beer garden.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, if you never visit another beer garden you'd never know what else was out there. The Hofbrauhaus is what, IMHO, Americans think a stereotypical German beer hall is. It's big, loud, and noisy, with servers carrying multiple beers in each hand. 








There's nothing quite like German beer halls here, and that's what makes them special. I enjoyed my first visit there, but now that I've been elsewhere, I wouldn't go back given all of the other places to enjoy. My $.02, and worth exactly what ya paid for it........nuthin!
C-ya in the old country.

Erik


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

*What did you think of the Platzl hotel?*

I'm thinking of trying it. I'll be travelling with my father who is getting a bit older and long walks are difficult...so I thought the location looked excellent. Your opinion of the hotel?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

cvb said:


> I'm thinking of trying it. I'll be travelling with my father who is getting a bit older and long walks are difficult...so I thought the location looked excellent. Your opinion of the hotel?


We stayed there this past May during our ED. The location is perfect. Clean, friendly, fantastic breakfast including weisswurst, champagne, etc. Not a bad thing comes to mind. Enjoy.


----------

